# Tomorrow, Tomorrow...



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

It's only a day away!









*photo not by me*

Picking up my crested gecko Ender tomorrow! I can't wait! I've been waiting a long time for this. I look forward to sharing more pictures and general crested gecko fun in the coming weeks!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Cool I like gecko too, we have a lot of lizard here in Florida I have tons of chameleons in my yard its mating season now and they are so funny to watch doing their courting rituals.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow! I think I would live outside if I had wild chameleons in my backyard. That's incredible!


----------

